# http://www.modchipwarehouse.com/



## Finishoff (Mar 22, 2014)

Placed an order for a MT-card there since they are listed on the MT-card website as a authorized reseller located in the United States so I figured I would purchase from there.

The website says "*We have MT-Card in stock, and once we received your order,we can ship it to you at once." *also about their shipping "All orders will be sent out within 24 hours. Customers will receive the tracking number in about 24 hours, customers can get the tracking info online at any time."

Placed an order 03/18/2014, I was able to contact them once on their website about my item update. They said that the item was instock, but they would need to do testing before sending it out. Well four days later nothing and they have even stop replying to me whenever I reach out to them via their website.


*Would not recommend ordering from them,* seeing that the customer support is shady dodging emails (total 5 sent, with only 1 reply) I will update this post if there is any changes.


----------



## JoeTheUseless (Apr 2, 2014)

Ordered a DS two from them nearly 2 days ago and have received no email confirmation or tracking details just a payment received email starting to believe there website is a scam even know it was recommended will also keep posting if I get any response just sent my second email now what a fucking joke


----------



## hojuan805 (Apr 4, 2014)

Bought a r4i gold from them last week and received it in about 6 days,  they send the package with usps first class mail, card working great, eveything is working great on my side.  by the way, i received the usps tracking number in about 48 hours. you can just email them if there is any questions. The customer service guy helped me a lot.


----------

